
How did Trulia came out of nowhere to steal the thunder from Zillow? - master54

======
master54
The first version of Trulia was bad. Jackass bad. It's like those crappy
Google Maps mashup site built by a kid overnight. When Zillow came out, I
thought they had won the real estate web sector. That's it. Then suddenly, out
of nowhere came a revamped Trulia with a better site than the first version
and most importantly, MORE HOUSE SALE LISTINGS than Zillow. What's a real
estate site without real estate sale listings?

